# Spatchcock 22 lb turkey on UDS?



## smokin mama (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a 22 lb turkey that I want to smoke on my UDS, however realize that I will have to spatchcock it due to its size.  At what temps and for how long will I need to smoke it?  Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 21, 2012)

Smoke it at 300˚-325˚ until it reaches an internal temp of 160˚ in the breast and 170˚-175˚ in the thigh. Times will vary GREATLY depending on your particular setup, but with a spatched bird at those temps you should be done well inside of 4 hours. That being said, *THE ONLY WAY TO ENSURE GETTING THE BIRD TO THE PERFECT DONENESS IS TO USE A PROBE THERMOMETER!!!.*


----------



## thaddy1978 (Nov 21, 2012)

I though you wanted to smoke at 220 to 240? I think I have to...as I will have both a brisket AND turkey on the smoker (so I will need the low and slow). How long will it take to smoke a 18 to 22 lb spatchcocked turkey at 220 to 240 degrees? Is it better to spatchcock one that big? Sorry, don't mean to hijack your thread, but it is all related, right?  ;)


----------



## sqwib (Nov 21, 2012)

thaddy1978 said:


> I though you wanted to smoke at 220 to 240? I think I have to...as I will have both a brisket AND turkey on the smoker (so I will need the low and slow). How long will it take to smoke a 18 to 22 lb spatchcocked turkey at 220 to 240 degrees? Is it better to spatchcock one that big? Sorry, don't mean to hijack your thread, but it is all related, right? ;)





Smokin Mama said:


> I have a 22 lb turkey that I want to smoke on my UDS, however realize that I will have to spatchcock it due to its size.  At what temps and for how long will I need to smoke it?  Any help is greatly appreciated.


Run the temps higher 220-240 is too low.

Here this post may help


----------



## smokin mama (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks so much for the help...I have 2 probe thermometers, so that will help me.  I'm smoking this on my UDS so running temps at 300-325 should be easy.  Thanks again and have a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## whittling chip (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for your link SQWIB! That's great information. I'll be smoking a 21# bird and I'm really nervous about it. I am smoking two ten pound butts since 5:00 a.m. this morning for backup. If my turkey doesn't get done, that's what we'll be eating.
WC


SQWIB said:


> Run the temps higher 220-240 is too low.
> 
> Here this post may help


----------



## thaddy1978 (Nov 21, 2012)

So is 220-240 just too low for turkey...? Because that is the perfect temp for smoking brisket.


----------



## smokin mama (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes...those temps (220 - 240) is too low for a big turkey.  It will stay in the danger zone for too long at this low temp.  I've spatchcocked my 22 lb turkey and will smoke at 325 till i get the correct temp with a internal probe thermometer.


----------



## rich- (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm sure this is a question that I should know the answer to,

BUUUTTTT

What does spatchcoked mean when smoking a turkey?

Thanks Rich


----------



## smoking b (Nov 23, 2012)

Rich- said:


> I'm sure this is a question that I should know the answer to,
> 
> BUUUTTTT
> 
> ...


Here you go   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/spatchcock-chicken


----------



## rich- (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the link to that video, That was a very good explanation.

Now I know and will give a try doing a chicken first.

Thanks again Rich


----------

